

CSS animations just landed for Firefox - franze
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435442

======
TheCoreh
It's a shame they didn't land in time for 4.0 :-(

------
ronaldj
So is the syntax going to be @-moz-keyframes?

~~~
experimental
They remove the moz (and possibly change something else) from the name when a
vendor-neutral syntax has been reached. I think we have to wait a while for
the final syntax.

------
mcritz
I'm looking forward to lighter CSS.

------
abhishekpathak
Good news.

